# Duratrax Ice Charger



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Are many people using these chargers? And if so how do you like it?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i personaly do not use that charger i use the triton but my buddies have them and they love them. they use them to charge the lithum batts for there model planes very nice charger!

Brandon snyder


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I own one and it might be the best charger for the money that you can buy.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

I have one and would have to say Hank is right on the mark about them.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Good news. Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Are you guys using the temp sensor?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would deff use a temp sensor!!



Brandon


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Will do, just ordered them.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I like to use it mainly to make sure I don't overheat the cells. Set it for about 124 deg.


----------



## racer7 (Apr 25, 2005)

a temp probe brings it to a hole new level, you can watch your charge, when the voltage peaks and starts to drop that temp is where you set your probe, then you set your miah for 3800 for 3300s, this to me gets your battery closer to peak voltage than the pulsar2 or the gfx 35 without adding all the extra miah or heat..

 just trying to help
Pat Haggett


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Awesome, I'll test a little. I think Hanks number is going to be pretty close, that's about what I had before when I was taking temps.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Linear charge mode is what I should use for NiHM? Right?


----------



## dsmperformance (Feb 27, 2002)

BradJ said:


> Linear charge mode is what I should use for NiHM? Right?


Yes, always linear for NiMH.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

GP3300 like to run at about 130 deg. Setting the temp at 124 allows for a shutdown at no higher then that and you'll find the temp will continue to climb to a bit over 130 once the charge is done.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Why bring this thread back to life you ask?? I'm considering one of these chargers to supplement my LRP Pulsar Comp as I need to have two chargers. I like everything about this charger and from the feedback above I'm even more impressed. 

Anyone have anything to add as far as dislikes and likes? Looks like this is a bargain even at tower's retail.

Thanks for any input.

*note* This is also proof that some of us _do_ use the search function..lol... just covering my butt for the next time I ask a question that's been beaten over and over.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Backlight is my only complaint.....

I sold my LRP and use this next to my GFX all day long....

Yes, get the temp probe.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

For a temp probe to work correctly wouldnt you have to start the battery at the same ambient temp each charge ?


Say you start the charge and the battery is 60 degrees versus 80 degrees ?
I wouldnt think that battery would peak at the same final temp ???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For the most part I peak by temp. I generally set mine to 125 deg. After peak the pack will rise to about 130... which is what I like to run my 3300s at. If the pack peaks before it reaches 125, it'll peak it again. If you added 20 degree to that, that would make it 150... which would be smoking  and way too high a temp.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hankster said:


> For the most part I peak by temp. I generally set mine to 125 deg. After peak the pack will rise to about 130... which is what I like to run my 3300s at. If the pack peaks before it reaches 125, it'll peak it again. If you added 20 degree to that, that would make it 150... which would be smoking  and way too high a temp.


i peak right about 130... but that must be just the area or something to do with other factors.. 

honestly.. 125~132 is more my range.. i need a batter temp monitor ;P

speaking of ice.. maybe im slow, but i hear yokomo has rebadge the ice (and a bit more costly)..


----------



## pokey (Sep 28, 2005)

*Mrp 777*

I ordered a MRP 777 and it doesn't have a temp sensor, can a IR gun be used instead for this? Or is it something that must be checked constantly?

Jeremy C.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I have one of these coming in any day now. There are folks that have modded their's to have a backlight. I guess the parts you need are available off of ebay.

I sold my turbo30 and will be using this instead along with my LRP Pulsars.

-Rich


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

yes, there is a cheap electro kit on eBay.


I have one, just need to find the time to do the mod....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could someone point me in the direction of one of these kits on eBay? I searched but couldn't find one.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Neon-Shop_W0QQssPageNameZviQ3asibQ3astoreviewQQtZkm


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks.... I thought that maybe someone had one all set for the ICE. May have to get one and see how it will work.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

maybe a new item for Hobbyshopper...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hank - if you start stocking these as kits, I am pretty sure you will sell a lot. I know Fred B and I would buy them from you because Fred was looking to buy some for he and I.

-Rich


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

NICE.. restart and old thread and next thing you know hankster is in the beginning stages of manufacturing an ICE backlight!! j/k'ing... but, if you do... a PM will be in order


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, just found out Fred had already ordered up some of the kits. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I may get one and see how difficult it would be to make a ready to install kit available.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i didnt realize it was hankster.. because the avatar changed


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Talk to Fred. I think he found a kit. 

-Rich



hankster said:


> I may get one and see how difficult it would be to make a ready to install kit available.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Hank, I have a spare one I can send ya.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tre's, I ordered one from eBay. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## gone_wheelin (Jun 10, 2005)

I searched Google and found the following step-by-step on Rochester RC:

http://www.rochesterrc.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=19948&

I too have the Ice and I may actually take a chance and try to do this mod. I'll post up my results if I actually get the nads to do it. Will probably have to wait til the off season so I'm not without the charger for a race.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

its kind of old news, but look at what yokomo has ;-) look familiar?










hehe, heck if its good enough for Yokomo, then its good enough for me ;-)


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

erm..the yokomo was pictured a single page back in this YEAR OLD thread.

Edit: I just looked and the person that posted that pic in 10/05 was...was...YOU! Ahhahaaa!


----------



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

I did the back light mod but I used the EL board behind the LCD. I looks great the only down side is the humming sound but its not bad whae the fan is running. There is a user that was selling kits on rctech.net. His user name was PB. He has sold out, my buddy got the last one. He might be able to provide the specs so cacn male your own. You can see pics of what it looks like there also. 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=57140&page=35&pp=30


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I also got lucky and got to kits of PB. 

Did my first ice and it looks great - just got my other ice and have to do the mod. 

I like the link on e-bay that has the different colors. Green or White would be cool. I may pick one up before I do my other ice and see what it looks like with there background.

Wish there was a mod to up the disharge rate. I have 2 dyna pulses but they take too long to use. May build a custom charge box and intergrate a old deans set-up and up the bulbs to give me 30-35 amps with lots of fans to cool.

mc


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Guys - and gals,

How do you efficently do the step charging on the ice and does it make a difference in the performance?

I have been charging my 3800's at 6-6.5 amps with some good punch and runtime but did not know if the step charging may give more punch or staying power. Running all offroad stock buggy/truck and 4wd mod. 

The one track I am running at has gone to 7 min mains and I wondered if the step charging would help with this.

Post settings you use and I will give it a try - for stock and mod racing.

Thanks

mc


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Semore said:


> I did the back light mod but I used the EL board behind the LCD. I looks great the only down side is the humming sound but its not bad whae the fan is running. There is a user that was selling kits on rctech.net. His user name was PB. He has sold out, my buddy got the last one. He might be able to provide the specs so cacn male your own. You can see pics of what it looks like there also.
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=57140&page=35&pp=30


yea yea ;P but this one is WITHOUT masami ;P


----------

